# Recruitment consultants/agencies in GCC



## tango23 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dear members, apologies for my ignorance on posting my query in Dubai Forum. 
I know that this post doesn't belong to here but I was wondering the expat members may provide some assistance in this regard. 

This forum provides all sort of information about Dubai. I am trying to find out the recruitment consultants/agencies in GCC countries. In terms of my priority, it is UAE for which the info is readily available then comes Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.

Do the consultants and agencies have branch offices in GCC or is it governed by their Dubai/Abu Dhabi offices? 

I know one has to use all avenues available to secure a career opportunity. Applying directly to the companies, using recruitment consultants which are mainly British and few reputed local agencies.

I am more interested in getting to know the process of employment in the GCC. Do they have similar arrangements like Dubai or is it more local recruitment companies engaged in business in respective countries?

Could someone please point me in the right direction?
Does any member aware of any other expat forum where I may put my question which you reckon may also help?
Any other suggestions, guidance would be much appreciated

Admin, Moderators please dont delete the post as I am seeking advice from the members


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thread moved to correct forum.


----------



## Chris Garcia (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi i have just joined the forum and i am thinking of comming to dubai i have an invention that i can bring as the company i work for is looking at getting a little funding but this would only be part time so i will be looking for some other work in the investment field.
Chris
Garcia


----------



## Chris Garcia (Nov 26, 2010)

*employment*



tango23 said:


> Dear members, apologies for my ignorance on posting my query in Dubai Forum.
> I know that this post doesn't belong to here but I was wondering the expat members may provide some assistance in this regard.
> 
> This forum provides all sort of information about Dubai. I am trying to find out the recruitment consultants/agencies in GCC countries. In terms of my priority, it is UAE for which the info is readily available then comes Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.
> ...


if you are looking for work i might be able to help


----------



## darshan20162016 (4 d ago)

Chris Garcia said:


> *employment*
> 
> 
> 
> if you are looking for work i might be able to help


How to contact you, any number?


----------

